# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Εμφανιση Πλακετων

## NUKE

Λοιπον παιδια,τωρα τελευταιεα καατφερα να εμφανιζω πολυ καλα πλακετεσ με την λαμπα υπεριωδους ακτινοβολια.

Το προβλημα βρισκεται μονο στην αποχαλκωση.

Υπαρχουν δυο τροποι.Ο πρωτοσ ειναι με τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο με τον οποιο δεν τα καταφερνω γιατι συνηθως μου εμφανιζεται το μισο πιο γρηγορα απο το αλλο και μετα αυτο φαγωνεται.

Ο δευτερος ειναι με περιδρολ,υδροχλωρικο οξυ και νερο.

Μπορειτε να μου πειτε τι ακριβως να κανω.Βασικα το δοκιμασα αλλα μου φανηκε λιγο ζωρικος γιατι μερικες σε πλακετες μου τρωει τους διαδρομους.

Θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου πειτε βημα βημα(αν γινεται και αν μπορειτε φυσικα) πως να κανω με καθε τροπο.

Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## gsmaster

Το ότι σου τρώγεται ο χαλκός πιο γρήγορα σε ένα σημειο σημαίνει ότι ή δεν έχει φοτιστεί ομοιόμορφα η πλακέτα ή στην εμφάνιση δεν έγινε σωστά η δουλειά. 
Μάλλον το πρώτο γίνεται. Κοίτα μήπως στο κουτί σου η λάμπα δεν φέγγει ομοιόμορφα, ή αν ΄βγάζεις με την ίδια διαφάνεια μήπως αυτή είναι θολή πουθενα. 
Το πιο απίθανο είναι να ειναι το φωτοευαίσθητο της πλακέτας σου ανομοιόμορφο, αλλά μάλλον αυτό ειναι το πιο απίθανο.

[ 01. Σεπτεμβρίου 2004, 19:40: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: gsmaster ]

----------


## NUKE

Oxi.Den exo problima ekei.To thema einai sthn apoxalkosi.Ginetai h misi poli kala epeidh sto simeio poy brisketai to iliko apoxalkoseis einai kalo eno pio kato oxi kai eno perimeno na fagothei kai to kato mou trogetai to pano.

Basika psaxno an kserei kaneis pos ginetai me to pridrol kai to oksi.

----------


## x9-125

Καλησπέρα!Μήπως όταν περνάς την πλακέτα από την σόδα δεν που τρώει σωστά την φωτοευαίσθητη ουσία και για αυτό όταν η μισή πλακέτα έχει τελειώσει η άλλη μισή θέλει πολύ ακόμα;Μπορεί να μην έχει φαγωθεί όλη η φωτοευαίσθητη;Για δες το αυτό!

----------


## gsmaster

Είπες:
  </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">παράθεση:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"> Ginetai h misi poli kala epeidh sto simeio poy brisketai to iliko apoxalkoseis einai kalo eno pio kato oxi kai eno perimeno na fagothei kai to kato mou trogetai to pano </font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif">Να υποθέσω ότι την πλακέτα την έχεις σε ένα δοχείο κάθετα? Αν ναι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το δυάλυμα που είναι κοντά στην επιφάνεια είναι πιό ισχυρό και κατεβαίνοντας γίνεται πιό αδύναμο. 
Δοκίμασε να ανακατέυεις συχνά το δυάλυμα. 

Η καλύτερη λύση είναι να πάρεις ένα μηχάνημα για φυσαλίδες απ'αυτά που βάζουν στα ενυδρεία και να περάσεις ένα λάστιχο με τρύπες στον πάτο του δοχείου σου για να πάνε ομοιόμοφα οι φυσαλίδες. Κάπου το είχα δεί σαν κατασκευή με δοχείο Tupperare αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πού...  [img]images/smiles/icon_sad.gif[/img]  

Προσωπικά αποχάλκωση κάνω με την πλακέτα οριζόντια και λίγη ποσότητα διαλύματος.

Αποχάλκωση με το Perydrol:

σε ένα φαρδύ (πλαστικό πάντα) δοχείο βάζουμε την παλκέτα μας και ρίχνουμε μέσα κεζαπ (αυτό το κόκκινο μπουκάλι με το Χ και την νεκροκεφαλή απ'έξω) μέχρι να καλυφθεί η παλκέτα (οριζόντια πάντα).
Μετά σιγά-σιγά και σε μια άλλη γωνία ρίχνουμε λίγο perydrol. μόλις αρχίσει η πλακέτα να βγάζει αφρούς το διάλυμα είναι έτοιμο. Έγώ χρησιμοποιώ μια παλιά πλακέτα για να φτιάξω το διάλυμα και μετά βάζω την κανονική. 

*----====ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ====----_____----====ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ=====-----* 
Όλα τα υλικά είναι επικύνδυνα για το δέρμα.  *ΣΕ ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση*  μην ακουμπήσετε το διάλυμα με τα χέρια, ούτε και την πλακέτα αν πρώτα δεν την ξεπλύνετε με  *άφθονο*  νερό!!!

Το διάλυμα κατα την αποχάλκωση ζεσταίνεται και καλό είναι το δοχείο να αντέχει κάποια θερμοκρασία. 

Το διάλυμα μετά την χρήση το πετάμε στην  *λεκάνη* της τουαλέτας μας και τραβάμε και το καζανάκι 2-3 φορές. Ποτέ σε νεροχύτη ή νιπτήρα.

_Hint:_  Για να πιάνω την πλακέτα ενώ αυτή ειναι στο διάλυμα της κάνω μια τρύπα 3-4mm και της καρφώνω ένα ξυλάκι από σουβλάκι (καλαμάκι όπως το λέτε σείς εκεί κάτω...  [img]images/smiles/icon_razz.gif[/img]  )

----------


## Aris

Γεια σε ολους. Εγω μεχρι τωρα εμφανιζω τις πλακετες με λαμπες solarium, αυτες που λεμε "λαμπες μαυρισματος" στην αγορα. Για την αποχαλκωση ομως κανω ενα διαλυμα απο υδρ. οξυ, οξυζενε, περιντρολ, και νερο με το οποιο η πλακετες αποχαλκωνοντε επιτυχως μεσα σε ενα λεπτο. Διαβασα εδω για καποιο κεζαπ που θελει μονο προσθηκη με περιντρολ. Το κεζαπ περιεχει απο μονο του την μυξη που ανεφερα πιο πανω? Αν ναι που θα μπορουσα να το βρω και πως να το ζητησω? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## kostas30

Παιδια στην αποχαλκωση το διαλυμα με την πλακετα θελει συνεχεια κουνημα  και να ειναι λιγο ζεστο. εγω το εβαζα πριν στο φουρνο μικροκυματων για λιγο  ενοειτε  χωρις  την πλακετα μεσα.  :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## gsmaster

> Γεια σε ολους. Εγω μεχρι τωρα εμφανιζω τις πλακετες με λαμπες solarium, αυτες που λεμε "λαμπες μαυρισματος" στην αγορα. Για την αποχαλκωση ομως κανω ενα διαλυμα απο υδρ. οξυ, οξυζενε, περιντρολ, και νερο με το οποιο η πλακετες αποχαλκωνοντε επιτυχως μεσα σε ενα λεπτο. Διαβασα εδω για καποιο κεζαπ που θελει μονο προσθηκη με περιντρολ. Το κεζαπ περιεχει απο μονο του την μυξη που ανεφερα πιο πανω? Αν ναι που θα μπορουσα να το βρω και πως να το ζητησω? Ευχαριστω.




Το κεζάπ είναι αυτό που καθαρίζουν τα είδη υγιεινής (υδροχλωρικό οξύ??). Θα το βρείς στα super market μαζί με άλλα καθαριστικά. συνήθως είναι ένα κόκκινο- πορτοκαλί μπουκάλι με μια νεκροκεφαλή και ένα Χ απ'έξω.   :Shocked:  

με το peridrol έχω ακούσει ότι φτιάχνουν το οξυζενε, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει. Άν ισχύει βάζοντας οξυζενε, αραιόνεις το μείγμα.   :Confused:

----------


## Aris

eyxaristw poly gia thn plhroforia, mallon les to gnwstotato aquaforte   :Laughing:   tha thela na rwthsw epishs pou tha mporousa na vrw to oloklhrwmeno STK465. sthn polh pou eimai dysthxws den yparxei se kanena katasthma.

----------


## BM

Περιντρολ ειναι η φαρμακευτικη ονομασια του αδιαλυτου οξιζενε(υπεροξειδιο του υδρογονου Η2Ο2).Στις πλακετες δεν βάζουμε διαλυμενο διοτι η περιεκτικοτητα ειναι τοσο μικρη που θες 2 λιτρα για μια πλακετα 5 επι 5 (λεμε τωρα). Βαζεις γυρω στα 100ml.Το μισο θελει κανονικα, αλλα εγω βαζω τοσο και τρωει τον χαλκο σε  3 λεπτα.(αφριζει και λιγο)
Υδροχλωριο βαζω απο αυτο το καθαριστικο στο κοκκινο πλαστικο (βιτριολ νομιζω γραφει) που εχει περιεκτικοτητα 1/100 (νομιζω παλι).
Το Διαλυμα αυτο ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΚΑΤΕΥΟΥΜΕ διοτι απλα διασπαει το οξιζενε πιο γρηγορα και δεν κανει δουλεια. Δεν αφηνει ιζημα οπως με τον τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο(δεν εχω αποχαλκωσει ετσι ποτε) και ζεστανεται λιγο.
ΘΕΛΕΙ ΑΕΡΙΖΟΜΕΝΟ ΧΩΡΟ γιατι απελευθερωνει χλωριο στον αερα. 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ (δυο τρεις μικρες πλακετες εχω φτιαξει κι ολες, αλλα και οι δυο αριστες.και δεν μιλαω για τιποτα πλακετες με λυχνιες με διαδρομους 20 μετρα πλατος αλλα με τελεστικους και διαδρομους μικρους εως και 0,9 χιλιοστα)
Βρωμαει ακατασχετα σαν χλωρινη και φαρμακειο μαζι και ΚΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΡΜΑ. δεν στο εξαϋλωνει κιολας, απλα το κανει μαλακο σαν να ηταν πολυ ωρα στο νερο και ασπρο. γενικως τσουζει αμα μπει κατω απο τα νυχια  :Hammer: 


ΥΓ δεν ειμαι τοσο χαζος ωστε να αγοραζω λαμπες. Ο ηλιος ειναι γεματος με υπεριωδεις. απλα θελει τρομερη προσοχη στην εκθεση... οσοι νομιζετε οτι ειναι καλυτερα με λαμπα κανετε λαθος. Το ποσοστο σφαλματος στον χρονο εκθεσης ειναι επι του συνολικου χρονου(γυρω στα 2 με τρια λεπτα ΜΕ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ αναλογα με τον καιρο , ποτε δεν το βγαζω φατσα στο φως αλλαζει τα φωτα στο φιλμ) . λιγοτερος χρονος(ηλιος), λιγοτερο σφαλμα. Ακομη και με διαφανειες τυπωμενες σε INKJET δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν επειδή πολύ ενδιαφέρον βλέπω για την αποχάλκωση με peridrol, η επόμενη πλακέτα που θα βγάλω θα γίνει και tutorial. Αναμένετε ολίγες ημέρες!  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Βασικά αν άφηνε χλώριο θα ήμασταν ψόφιοι όλοι αυτή τη στιγμή. Αφήνει ομως πολύ βλαβερά αέρια και γι αυτό δεν συνιστάται σε λίγο αρχάριους.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ στη χρήση. ΠΑΝΤΑ πρέπει να φοράτε γάντια (εγώ χρησιμοποιώ κάτι μπλέ που δουλεύονται σε χημειοθεραπείες) Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήτε μάσκα (σαν απο αυτές που χρησιμοποιεί ο βαφέας) για να μην αναπνεύσετε τυχόν σταγονίδια που επιπλέουν στον αέρα λόγω της αντίδρασης.

Και να θυμάστε οτι...
Δεν φταίει κανείς απο μάς αν αργότερα δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε παιδιά Η ..... πάθετε καμια μόνιμη παραμόρφωση (LOL)

----------


## fireball

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ υδροχλωρικό οξύ 30% διαλυμένο με νερό 1/3 ώστε να γίνει 10% υδροχλωρικό, σαν το ακουαφόρτε. Και περιτρόλ. Το περιτρόλ απ' οτι είχα ρωτήσει είναι καθαρό οξυζενέ. Προσοχή μην ανακατέψετε τα δύο υγρά και ρίξετε μέσα την πλακέτα γιατί αρχίσει να αφρίζει και βγάζει ατμούς!

----------


## electron

Γιατί ρε παιδιά παιδεύεστε με μεθόδους που είναι επιβλαβείς για την υγεία σας. Οι περισσότεροι κάνουμε πλακέτες κυρίως για το χόμπυ μας και όχι για να πουλήσουμε, συνεπώς η αποχάλκωση μπορεί κάλλιστα να γίνει με τον τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο την γνωστή λευκή σκόνη δηλαδή. Μπορεί να αργεί λίγο παραπάνω να βγεί το τυπωμένο αλλά είναι σαφώς ασφαλέστερη μέθοδος. Προς τι λοιπόν οι βιασύνες για πλακέτες του λεπτού.

----------


## tzitzikas

Ασχολούμε και εγώ με εμφανήσεις και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα καποιες φορές.
Στην αποχάλκωση σε αρκετά σημεία εμφανίζονται μικρές τρυπίτσες πάνω στο χαλκό.Πολύ σπάνια 
μπορεί να φαγωθεί ένα μικρό τμήμα μιας γραμμής.Να σας πω οτι το τυπωμένο το βγάζω φωτοτυπία 
σε φωτοτυπικάδικο σε διαφάνεια.Τους λέω να βάζουν αρκετό μελάνι αν και πάντα βλέπω στην 
εκτύπωση σε κάποια σημεία να μην έχει πολύ μελάνι.Εσεις τι λέτε να φταιει????
Να σας δωσω τα εξής δεδομένα:
1) Η εμφανιση γίνεται σε δικής μου πατέντας εμφανιστηριο με κλασσικη λαμπα ατμων υδραγυρου 
125 βατ.(σημείωση: την λάμπα την έχω σε ύψος 20 εκατοστων απο το δάπεδο του κουτιού όπου 
βαζω την πλακέτα.λετε να χραι΄ζεται πιο ψηλά η δεν πειραζει?)
2) Η έκθεση στο φως κυμένεται απο 3.5 - 4.5 λεπτά ανάλογα το μέγεθος του φιλμ.
3) Η εμφανιση γίνεται με διάλυμα καυστικής σόδας για 2 λεπτα περίπου.(πιο πολύ μου χαλάει τις 
γραμμες. λέτε να θέλει αραιότερο διάλυμα? εσείς ποσο νερο προτείνεται για το κλασικο σακουλακι 
σοδας.αυτο λεει 1 λιτρο.να βάλω περισσοτερο?)
4) Η απο χάλκωση γίνεται σε διάλυμα μιας σκόνης άσπρης της εταιριας BUNGARD που περιέχει 
λέει NaPS.μου φένεται αρκετά καλο (παλια χρησιμοποιούσα τριχλωριούχο σιδηρο αλλα έβαφε τα πάντα 
) αλλα αργει πολυ την αποχάλκωση (καμια ώρα την πρώτη πλακέτα.μετα στις επομενες αστα να πανε).
ειναι και λιγο ακριβο.
Περιμενω την γνωμη σας στο προβλημα αυτο.

Επίσης για την αποχάλκωση που κάνεται με διάλυμα υδροχλωρικού οξέως και πενιτρολ που λετε δεν έχω
καταλάβει τα εξής:
1) αλλοι τα χρησιμοποιουν μαζι αλλοι ξεχωριστα? ξεχωριστα πως??? μήπως καποιοι χρησιμοποιούν
μονο το ένα η το αλλο?αν ναι πιο ειναι πιο καλο?δε τρωγονται οι γραμμες που χρειαζομεστε?
ΤΟ ΠΕΝΙΤΡΟΛ απο φαρμακεία το αγοράζετε????
Τι διάλυμα προτείνετα για το υδροχλωρικο οξυ?? το πενιτρολ πάει όπως ειναι αδιάλυτο ε?

----------


## MHTSOS

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ μόνο τριχλωριούχο σίδηρο. Μπορεί να αργεί λίγο αλλά αν βάλεις μπόλικη σκόνη και ζεστό νερό τελειώνει σε 15 - 20 λεπτά. Προσέχετε μόνο μην πέσει πουθενά γιατί λερώνει και δεν βγαίνει με τίποτα ( στην κυριολεξία). Το διάλυμα που περισεύει μπορείς να το κρατήσεις για αργότερα. Αν το πετάξεις μην το πετάξεις στην αποχέτευση. Εγώ το ρίχνω στα λουδούδια. Φαίνεται να τους κάνει καλό.

----------


## gsmaster

Το περιντρόλ μπορείς να το βρείς στον Δίγκα με τα ιατρικά στην Ερμού εκεί κοντά στα ψαράδικα. Ένα γωνιακό μαγαζί είναι. Θεσσαλονίκη πάντα!

Ρίχνεις ακουαφόρτε (κεζάπ) μέχρι να καλυφθεί η παλκέτα, και σιγά σιγά ρίχνεις περιδρόλ, μέχρι να αρχίσει να αφρίζει ο χαλκός. Αν ρίξεις περισσότερο κατα λάθος ρίξε κι άλλο κεζάπ. Μην αφήσεις ισχυρό το διάλυμα θα σου φάει τους αγωγούς. Για να μην χαλάσεις την πλακέτα σου μπορέις για να φτιάξεις το διάλυμα να βάλεις μια άλλη άχρηστη πλακέτα για δοκιμή.

----------


## tzitzikas

θελω να μου απαντησετε στο εμφανηστηριο σας σε τι αποσταση εχετε την λαμπα υδραγυρου απο το δαπεδο οπου τοποθετειτε την πλακετα. εγω την εχω στα 20 εκατοστα περιπου.μηπως ειναι κοντα?

----------


## kuzan

Παιδιά μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πώς γίνεται...

----------


## gsmaster

> θελω να μου απαντησετε στο εμφανηστηριο σας σε τι αποσταση εχετε την λαμπα υδραγυρου απο το δαπεδο οπου τοποθετειτε την πλακετα. εγω την εχω στα 20 εκατοστα περιπου.μηπως ειναι κοντα?



Η απόσταση είναι κάτι σχετικό. Βάζεις την πλακέτα εκεί που έχεις τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Κάθε κουτί είναι διαφορετικό. Μονο με πολλές δοκιμές θα βρείς τον ιδανικό συνδιασμό χρόνου-απόστασης για το κουτί σου.



*kuzan*, Με μια ματιά στις κατασκευές, κοίτα τι βρίσκεις!!
http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/kat_pcb.php

----------


## kostas_a22

Για την αποχάλκωση κάνεται διάλυμα με 1 μέρος πενιτρόλ 2 μέρη υδροχλωρικού οξέως και 4 μέρη νερό ρίχνεται την πλακέτα μέσα και την κουνάτε, μέσα σε μισό λεπτό η πλακέτα είναι έτοιμη. Θέλει οπωσδήποτε ΝΕΡΟ, μετά πλένεται η πλακέτα με νερό σκέτο.

----------


## BM

Συγνωμη, θελει κι αλλο νερο οταν η περιεκτικοτητα του ακουφοερτε ειναι λιγοτερο απο 30%  ? εγω δεν βαζω... και τι εγινε ...

----------


## gsmaster

Ε, ούτε εγώ βάζω νερό. 

Με το να κάνεις ένα πιό ισχυρό διάλυμα και να το αραιώσεις με νερό κάνεις οικονομία στο κεζάπ (υδροχλωρικό οξύ). Το αποτέλεσμα είναι το ίδιο. 

(Αυτό νομίζω, δεν είμαι χημικός)

----------


## kostas_a22

Αν δεν βάλεις νερό τρώει γρηγορότερα το χαλκό όπου δεν έχει φωτιστεί καλά. Γι΄αυτό οι περισσότεροι έχουν μικρές τρυπίτσες πάνω στο χαλκό!!

----------


## tzitzikas

παιδια εμενα αυτο το καιρο μου βγαινουν τελειες οι πλακετες.χρησιμοποιω την ασπρη σκονη για αποχαλκωτικο μιας γερμανικης εταιρειας μου εχει ο γεωργιαδης θεσσαλονικη.εχει κανα 3 ευρω, αργει καμια ωρα + η αποχαλκωση αλλα βγαινουν τελειες.βασικα εψαξα την δουλεια στην εμφανιση.ειχα προβλημα παλια γιατι εκανα εμφανιση μονο 2 λεπτα στην καυστικη σοδα.τωρα κανω 3.5.στην υπεριωδη 4 λεπτα.

----------


## leosedf

Κατασκευάστε ένα γυάλινο κουτι και χρήσιμοποιήστε τρόμπα αέρος που χρησιμοποιούν στα ενυδρύα ωστε να φυσάει φουσκαλάκια απο κατω προς τα πάνω με την πλακέτα όρθια μέσα στο γυάλινο.
Επίσης χρειάζεται κάποια αντίσταση να ζεσταίνει το υγρό αυτό.
Ετσι κατασκευάζονται μηχανές αποχάλκωσης εμπορίου.
Χρησιμοποιώντας τη σκόνη αυτη που λέει ο τζίτζικας η αποχάλκωση μπορεί να πάρει το πολύ 10 λεπτά με άριστα αποτελέσματα. Υπερβολικά άριστα

----------


## sakisakis

> Ασχολούμε και εγώ με εμφανήσεις και έχω το εξής πρόβλημα καποιες φορές.
> Στην αποχάλκωση σε αρκετά σημεία εμφανίζονται μικρές τρυπίτσες πάνω στο χαλκό.Πολύ σπάνια 
> μπορεί να φαγωθεί ένα μικρό τμήμα μιας γραμμής.Να σας πω οτι το τυπωμένο το βγάζω φωτοτυπία 
> σε φωτοτυπικάδικο σε διαφάνεια.Τους λέω να βάζουν αρκετό μελάνι αν και πάντα βλέπω στην 
> εκτύπωση σε κάποια σημεία να μην έχει πολύ μελάνι.Εσεις τι λέτε να φταιει????
> Να σας δωσω τα εξής δεδομένα:
> 1) Η εμφανιση γίνεται σε δικής μου πατέντας εμφανιστηριο με κλασσικη λαμπα ατμων υδραγυρου 
> 125 βατ.(σημείωση: την λάμπα την έχω σε ύψος 20 εκατοστων απο το δάπεδο του κουτιού όπου 
> βαζω την πλακέτα.λετε να χραι΄ζεται πιο ψηλά η δεν πειραζει?)
> ...



Το οτι σου εμφανίζονται μικρές τρυπίτσες στον χαλκό σημαίνει οτι έχει γίνει μεγαλύτερη έκθεση στο φως απο οτι πρέπει. Λόγο της διαφάνειας, που δεν μπορεί να είναι 100% μαύρη, περνάει ένα ποσοστό φωτός απο την διάφανεια στο φωτοευαίσθητο. Μπορείς να ελαττώσεις τον χρόνο έκθεσης, εξάλλου τα 3.5-4.5 λεπτά είναι πολλά.
Μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις τα 3 λεπτά, φυσικά όμως αφήνοντας την λάμπα περίπου 5 λέπτα να έρθει στην σωστή θερμοκρασία της, αφου την ανάψεις. Να ξέρεις ότι η λάμπα δεν έχει την ίδια ακτινοβολία όταν είναι κρύα στην αρχή.

Στην καυστική σόδα πρέπει να το αφήσεις τόσο ώστε να δείς να εμφανίζετε το κύκλωμα σου επάνω στην πλάκετα. Το πλένεις με λίγο νερό, τρύβοντας το ελαφρά με το δάκτυλο. Ώστε να φύγει το φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό.

Η διαδικασία της αποχάλκωσης επιταχύνετε εάν το διάλημα είναι ζευστό. Στο τέλος μπορείς να κουνάς το δοχείο για να ανακατεβεται το υγρό.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το διάλυμα που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ είναι:



```
1 μέρος υδροχλωρικό οξύ
1 μέρος υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου
4 μέρη νερό
```


Επειδή το aquaforte είναι διάλυμα υδροχλωρικού οξέως *συνυπολογίζω και το νερό που περιέχει το διάλυμα αυτό*. 
Μέσα σε 3 λεπτά η πλακέτα είναι ετοιμη. Όσο αποχαλκώνεται ανακινώ τη δεξαμενή για να δρα ομοιόμορφα.

----------


## gsmaster

> υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου



...Που σημαίνει Peridrol. Ε;

----------


## Acinonyx

Ναι, έτσι το λένε οι φαρμακοποιοί..  :P

----------


## cypriot~~&gt;

> Το διάλυμα που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ είναι:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 1 μέρος υδροχλωρικό οξύ
> 1 μέρος υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου
> 4 μέρη νερό
> ```



Χαίρετε.
Υδροχλωρικό οξύ πού μπορώ να βρώ; Το προμηθεύεστε από κάποιο φαρμακείο ή το αγοράζετε σε καποιο διάλυμμα πχ.σε ένα καθαριστικό.
To υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου το ξέρω σαν Oxizene. Έλα όμως που υπάρχουν 2 είδη. Ένα για τις πληγές και ένα για το (ξε)βάψιμο των μαλλιών. Να προτιμίσω το 2ο που όπως υποψιάζομαι είναι ποιο πυκνό διάλυμμα του H202 ;

Στο νερό δεν θά 'χω πρόβλημα. Αλήθεια μεταλλικό εμφιαλωμένο ή της βρύσης;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## triplex

Ρε Κωνσταντινο,....εχει ο τσιακολης τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο,..................

----------


## gsmaster

Υδροχλωρικό οξύ: Αυτό το όμορφο πορτοκαλί μπουκάλι, με την νεκροκεφαλή απ'έξω, που θα το βρείς στα σουπερ μαρκετ, δίπλα από τα καθαριστικά τουαλετας... :P


Υπεροξείδιο του υδρογόνου: ή Peridrol, θα το βρείς σε μαγαζιά που πουλάνε χημικά για γιατρούς κτλ... και σε φαρμακεία αλλά μπορεί να μην σου δώσουν.

----------


## siolosni

οταν λετε choke ενοϊτε μετασχηματιστη?????
και γιατι χρηαζετε?
η λαμπα ποσα watt ειναι?

----------


## cypriot~~&gt;

> Ρε Κωνσταντινο,....εχει ο τσιακολης τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο,..................



Πόσο πάει το μαλλί;





> Υδροχλωρικό οξύ: Αυτό το όμορφο πορτοκαλί μπουκάλι, με την νεκροκεφαλή απ'έξω, που θα το βρείς στα σουπερ μαρκετ, δίπλα από τα καθαριστικά τουαλετας...



Δηλαδή χλωρίνη;Είναι το μόνο καθαριστικό που ξέρω ότι περιέχει Υδροχλωρικό οξύ. Τώρα πόσο % δεν ξέρω.

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον για να μην ψαχνωσαστε θα πατε σε μια φαρακαποθηκη και θα τους πειτε 1 λιτρο περιδρολ και 1 λιτρο υδροχλωρικο οξυ και θα σας δωσουν αυτοι.Για οσους μενουν Αθηνα στην Ομονοια, τρια στενα παρακατω, στην Μενανδρου υπαρχει μια φαρμακαποθηκη και τα περνετε.Επισης Δ.Γουναρη 37 στον Καλογεροπουλο στον Πειραια.

Πειτε τους, αν ρωτησουν τι τα θελετε και θα σας τα δωσουν.Αν ειστε κατω απο 18 θα πρεπει να τους πριξετε αλλα τελικα θα σας δωσουν.

Το να χρησιμοποιησεις υδροχλωρικο οξυ απο το σουπερμαρκετ δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο γιατι η συγκεντωση του ειναι περιπου η μιση απο αυτην που θα περνατε απο μια φαρμακαποθηκη.

----------


## leosedf

Και αν κατι παει στραβά πρέπει να συνηθήσετε το look τοu joker  στο Batman.   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## electron

Όπως είπε και ο φίλτατος leosedf αυτά είναι επικύνδινα πράγματα.Αφού αυτή η δουλειά γίνεται, έστω και με λίγη ώρα παραπάνω,με την ειδική σκόνη που υπάρχει σε κάθε κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων,γιατί να ρισκάρετε με μεθόδους λίαν επιβλαβείς;

----------


## Panoss

Ωραία όλα αυτά..ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση και μια πρόταση.
Ερώτηση¨καμιά καλή ιδέα για επικασσιτέρωση? Εγώ έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σίδερο (που σιδεώνουν τα ρούχα)., με μέτρια αποτελέσματα. Καμιά καλύτερη ιδέα?
Πρόταση να μετατρέψει κάποιος τον εκτυπωτή του, ώστε να τυπώνει κατευθείαν πάνω στην  πλακέτα!!!Φοβερή ιδέα? Άντε κάνας πρωτοπόρος...

----------


## gsmaster

Πήρε ένας φίλος μου έναν που εκτυπώνει σε CD... 200+ ευρά... ίσως..... κάτι να γίνεται... 

Έχω και έναν HP deskjet 840 που κάθεται αλλά πρέπει να φάει πολλήηηηηη πατέντα.... αλλά πάλι με inkjet το μελάνι θα φεύγει και δεν θα στεγνώνει ποτέ...


Επικασσιτέρωση πώς ακριβώς κάνεις???  με υγρα είχα την εντύπωση ότι γίνεται...

----------


## Panoss

Απλώς κολλαω καλάι πάνω στις γραμμές του τυπωμένου με το κολλητήρι, και μετά το 'σιδερώνω' (κυρολεκτικά ) με το σίδερο. Βγαίνει μετριο. Γι αυτό ψάχνω καμια καλύτερη ιδέα.

----------


## billy

Με ακρυλικό κόστους 13 ευρώ, μια αεραντλία ενυδρείου και ένα θερμαντικό σώμα ενυδρείου
εφτιαξα ένα θάλαμο αποχάλκωσης που σε 15 λεπτά μου βγάζει ονειρεμένη πλακέτα. Φυσικά
με τριχλωριούχο σίδερο, τα περι κεζαπ, οξέων κλπ τα θεωρώ επικίνδυνες αλχημείες. Αν 
υπήρχε στην ελλάδα ammonium pesulfate τότε θα το δοκίμαζα (διαφανές) αλλά όχι κουτιά 
με νεκροκεφαλές, έλεος

----------


## JAs0n-X

Ακουα φορτε ειναι παιδια και το χρησιμοποιουν και οι νοικοκυρες...
ολα φυσικα θελουν προσοχη αλλα με αυτη τη νεκροκεφαλη ακουγεται πολυ μακαβριο...!  :Smile: )

----------


## billy

Δεν είναι μόνο το aqua forte, είναι χημικό κοκτέιλ !!!
Γιατι σας χαλάει το FeCl3, λίγο ζεστό πρέπει να είναι μόνο.

Άσε που αν έχεις και τις μπουρμπουλιθρες δουλεύει μια χαρα σε θερμοκρασίες δωματίου.
Χωρίς αυτές όντως ΔΕΝ δουλεύει με τίποτα, το δοκίμασα.

Απλά μη λερώσετε τα ρούχα σας, γιατί δεν βγαίνει....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## babisko

billy, τα κομμάτια ακρυλικού που χρησιμοποίησες (πλεξι-γλας είναι;) τι πάχος έχουν, διαστάσεις και με τί κόλλα τα κόλλησες; Γενικά αν μπορείς να δώσεις περισσότερες κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέρειες γιατί είμαι στο παρά πέντε να το κατασκευάσω. Έχω πάρει αεραντλία, θερμαντικό ενυδρείου 200W, θερμόμετρο και μου μένουν μόνο τα ακρυλικά.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## BM

Το αν ειναι επικινδυνο η οχι ειναι σχετικο....
Για δοκιμασε να πιεις λιγο τριχλωριουχο σιδηρο...
αμα πιεις υδροχλωρικο οξυ με περιντρολ δεν θα παθεις δηληηριαση παντως.... αν ειναι δυνατο το διαλυμμα, με δυο αντιοξινα εισαι ενταξει  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
κατ` αρχας μιλαμε για ενα κοινο καθαριστικο απο σουπερ μαρκετ και οξυζενε, εναντιον μιας αφυδατωμενης χημικης ουσιας που πωλειται γι αυτον τον σκοπο.... 
αμα πεσει πανω σου περιντρολ το πολυ πολυ να σε τσουζει λιγο για καμια 12καρια ωρες, δε λεμε να το πιεις κι ολας, αλλα να το χρησιμοποιεισεις για αποχαλκωση... Τελικα θελει και λιγο νερο.... Γιατι αλλιως το διαλυμμα ειναι τοσο ισχυρο που το οξυγονο που σχηματιζεται κανει φυσαλιδες που καθονται στους διαδρομους και τους ψιλοραγιζουν.. εγω βαζω οσο περιντρολ αλλο τοσο νερο.
σε 12-15 λεπτα η πλακετα ειναι αψεγαδιαστη... 
Εγω ειμαι ανηλικος, και το οξυζενε το βρισκω ανετα απο το διπλανο φαρμακειο, λεω οτι ειναι για μια εργασια στην χημεια, και το λεω οτι "καιει" ΠΡΙΝ  μου το πουνε  αυτοι... Να καταλαβουν οτι ξερω περι τινος προκειται...

----------


## billy

Ακρυλικό και Plexiglass είναι το ίδιο.

Kάνω attach το σχέδιο σε Αutocad. Αν δεν έχεις Αutocad κατέβασε
ένα dwg viewer. Η κόλλα που χρησιμοποίησα είναι χλωροφόρμιο σε
υγρή μορφή (σε σύριγγα).

Υπάρχει και μια φωτογραφία του εδώ :

http://www.electronics-lab.com/actio...Billy_Lab6.jpg

----------


## tnt_tuner

ρε παιδια ακουστε τον πονο μου!
προσπα8ησα να κανω την πρωτη μου αποχλκοση σημερα κ γνωρισα τιν πληρη αποτυχια!
σαν να μου΄ριξε πιτα γκομενα που την γουσταρα τρελα νιω8ω!
 μεχρι τωρα ασχολουμουνα με διατρητες αλλα ειπα να το κανω πιο επαγκελματικα!
:τι λα8ος εκανα? δεν εμφανιστικε καν το σχεδιο.
εκανα εκ8εση στον ηλιο (σε ανηλια)για 4 λεπτα(ενοιτε χωρις τη ζελατινη)
το εβαλα μεσα στην καυστικη σοδα για αλλα 4 λεπτα αλλα δεν ειδα να εμφανιζεται το κυκλωμα οποτε το αφησα αλλα 2 λεπτα κ το εβγαλα αλλα παλι δεν ειχε εμφανιστει τιποτα.
δεν μασισα κ το εβαλα κ στον 3χλωριουχο σιδηρο για 1.5ωρα ενω το ανακατευα αλλα δεν εγηνε τιποτα (οταν λεμε τιποτα-τιποτα, μονο λιγο 8ολοσε το υγρο αλλα το εβγαλα επιδι βαρε8ικα.
τι νακανω? τι εκανα λα8ως? 
μηπως η8ελε παραπανω εκ8εση?πωσο 8ελει στον ηλιο (διαβασα καπιος που το αφηνε 3-4 λεπτα γιατο το αφισα κ εγω τοσο)(να το βαλω μιπως σε blacklight  που εχω ηδη η να παρω λαμπα υδρογονου)
μηπως εκανα λα8ως με την σοδα?(μηπωςεπρπε να το βαλω μαζι με τιζελατινη? αλλα κουφο ακουγεται.)
παντως στην επομενη 8α βαλω πενιτρολ κ κεζαπ βαρε8ηκα υπερβολικα να περιμενω χωρις να βλεπω να γηνεται τιποτα.
 η σοδα τι ακριβως κανει? για το 3χλ-σιδηρο ι το οξυ τις 8ημαμε τις αντιδρασεις απτο σχολειο,αλλα η σοδα??
τεσπα!
παιδια παντως SOS ας με βοη8ησει καπιος που ξερει ειμαι σε απογνωση!
8ελω να ξαναπροσπαθησω περιμενω οδηγιες!

----------


## billy

To λάθος είναι ότι το έβαλες στον ήλιο.

Η διαφάνειά σου θα πρέπει να είναι οσο πιο σκούρα γίνεται στους διαδρόμους, καλύτερα να βάλεις 2 τη μια πάνω στην άλλη.

Εγώ εμφανίζω με 6 λάμπες των 8W σε απόσταση 15-20 cm από τη πλακέτα για 10 λεπτά.
Με τη λογική αυτή στον ήλιο θέλει κανα μισάωρο!

Η σόδα θέλει 1 με 1.5 λεπτό το πολύ σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου και με σωστή πυκνότητα διαλύματος (σακουλάκι σε 1 λίτρο νερο) για να διώξει το καμένο φωτοευαίσθητο υλικό.

Μετά η αποχάλκωση με τριχλωριούχο δουλεύει πάντα (θέλει κανα 15-20 λεπτο) σε θερμοκρασία 25-35 βαθμούς και συνεχή ανακίνηση του υγρού. Καλύτερο βέβαια αποτέλεσμα έχεις με φυσαλίδες αέρα.

----------


## tnt_tuner

δεν ξερω!? αν ειναι ακριβες 8α δοκιμασω αλλη μια στον ηλιο για κανα μισαωρο αλλιως 8α παρω λαμπες.
το καταλαβα μετα οτι 8α ηταν μαλον ετσι.απλα ειχα διαβασει εδω απο αλλον που το εκανε ετσι κ εκανα το ιδιο!
οι διαφανιες μου ειχαν βγει πολυ καλλες εβαλα2, εβαλα ομως κ2 τζαμια5mm για μεγαλητερη μιωση της σκεδασης(παιζει ρολο?)
αν το κανω με blacklight λες να δουλεψει?(ποσην ωρα να 8ελει?)
τι εχει πιο καλη ακριβεια στην αποχαλκοση? να βαλω παλι 3χλωριουχο η να το κανω με τα οξεα?
thanks παντως!

----------


## jordan t-610

καλησπέρα παιδιά και εγώ έφαγα ήττα με φωτοευαίσθητη.την έβαλα στο ήλιο και μετά τιποτα(την τελευταία φορά,   την πρώτη εμφανίστικε αχνά το τυπωμένο).θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν μπορείτε όλοι την διαδικασία της φωτοευαίσθητης.

----------


## sgoum

Στον ηλιο θελει 4 λεπτα.Το προβλημα ειναι μαλλον στην καυστικη σοδα.Για μενα μερικα δευτερολεπτα ειναι αρκετα(εξαρταται και απο το μιγμα) παραπανο σβηνουν και το σχεδιο.
Εγω παντως κατασκευασα ενα εμφανιστηριο με UV λαμπες απο το πλαισιο (ειναι πολυ φτηνες) και ενα παλιο scanner και βρηκα την υγεια μου.

----------


## jordan t-610

καλησπέρα παιδιά!ρώτησα για την λάμπα κοστίζει 2.10 ευρώ (χωρίς μ/ς)και ο μ/ς έχει 5.80 ευρώ.στον ήλιο δηλαδή παιδιά κάνει?

----------


## billy

Απο ότι κατάλαβα μιλάς για την τεράστια λάμπα ατμών υδραργύρου. Κάνει, απλά θέλει να την
προθερμάνεις κανα τεταρτάκι.

Οι δικές μου είναι λάμπες UVC των 8W. Χρησιμοποιώ 6 απο αυτές και τις πήρα 8 ευρώ τη μια.
Αλλα χρειάζονται και άλλα για να δουλεψουν (βάσεις, starters, ballasts)... ξεφεύγει

----------


## antonis

απο την εμπειρια που εχω εδω και 4 χρονια εχω καταλαβει οτι η κατασκευη τυπομενου δεν σηκωνει πειραματα γιατι και χρονο σπαταλας και χρηματα.Καταρχην εκτυπωνω το σχεδιο σε δυο διαφανιες σε inject εκτυπωτη  περναω δυο φορες την καθε διαφανια για καλυτερα αποτελεσματα. μετα βαζω την διαφανια πανω στην πλακετα και απο πανω ενα τζαμι το οποιο πρεπει να ειναι καθαρο. τα πιανω με 4 πλαστικες λαβιδες και τα αφηνω καθετα στον ηλιο για 2-3 λεπτα αν εχει ηλιοφανια αν εχει συνεφια 5-8 λεπτα αλλα παντα καθετα στο ηλιο. μετα σε σκοτεινο θαλαμο βαζω την πλακετα σε ενα διαλυμα που αποτελειται απο νερο και ενα υλικο που ειναι σαν κρυσταλοι το ζηταω εμφανιστικο. οση ωρα ειναι η πλακετα στο διαλυμα την τριβω απαλα με το δατυλο μεχρι να εμφανιστει ευκρινως το σχεδιο αν την αφησετε παραπανω το χασατε το παιχνιδι ολη η μαγκια για να βγει καλο το σχεδιο ειναι εκει. βγαζω την πλακετα την πλενω με αφονο νερο και την βουταω σε διαλημα 1/10 περιντρολ και 9/10 υδροχλωρικο οξυ αν δεν βγαζει φυσαλιδες ριχνουμε προσεκτικα μερικες σταγωνες περιντρολ μεχρι να ξεκινησει η αντιδραση. οση ωρα γινεται η αποχαλκωση κουναω το δοχειο ουτως ωστε να γινεται η αποχαλκωση γρηγοροτερα και ομοιομορφα. αυτα τα λιγα για τα παρακατω αποτελεσματα που ειχα σημερα [/b]

----------


## jordan t-610

καλησπέρα παιδιά.αντώνη σε ευχαριστώ για της συμβουλές που μου έδωσες.θα ήθλεα να σε ρωτήσω την πλακέτα που την βάζεις στην καυστική σόδα θα πρέπει να είναι "σκοτεινά".δηλαδή τι φώς πρέπει να έχει?

----------


## antonis

δεν ξερω αν ειναι καυστικη σοδα παντως κανει καλη δουλεια οπως ειπα το ζηταω εμφανιστικο μεσα σε δεκα δεπτερολεπτα εχει γινει η εμφανιση τριβοντας απαλα με το δατυλο οσο για το φως εχω βαλει μια κοκκινη λαμπα

----------


## Posidon

Από ότι διάβασα ο καθένας μας κάνει διάφορες πατέντες με τον φωτισμό. Εγώ όταν ήθελα να βρω τον χρόνο φωτισμού έκανα τα παρακάτω έφτιαξα μία μακρόστενη πλακέτα με ποταμάκια και τρυπούλες, την έβαλα στο αυτοσχέδιο εμφανιστήριο (Ισχύει και για όσους χρησιμοποιούν τον ήλιο, απλά δεν έχει σταθερή ακτινοβολία) και την σκέπασα με ένα χαρτί αφήνοντας εκτεθειμένο μόνο 1cm μετά από 1 λεπτό τράβηξα το χαρτί άλλο 1cm και φώτισα για άλλο 1 λεπτό, συνέχισα την παραπάνω διαδικασία μέχρι να φωτιστεί σιγά σιγά όλη. Το πρώτο εκατοστό είχε φωτιστεί 10 λεπτά το δεύτερο 9 λεπτά και πάει λέγοντας. Το έβαλα στην σόδα και είδα σε πιο εκατοστό είχα το καλλίτερο αποτέλεσμα. Με αυτό τον τρόπο βρίσκεις πολύ εύκολα τους χρόνους.

----------


## jordan t-610

καλησπέρα πιαδιά.θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τον αντώνη απο που βρίσκει κανείς το εμφανιστικό υγρό που λέει.η μέθοδος με το ριζόχαρτο είναι καλή;και αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πεί που θα βρώ το χαρτί μεταφοράς σε πλακέτα;

----------


## antonis

το εμφανανιστικο δεν ειναι υγρο αλλα στερεο το οποιο διαλειω σε νερο.αν θυμαμαι καλα λεγεται βαση νατριου δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. οσο για το ριζοχαρτο δεν μου φαινεται καλη ιδεα

----------


## tnt_tuner

hi guis! επεστρεψα επιτελου στο μεγαλο χωριο!!
τελικα η πιο ευκολη κ τζαμπα λυση για εμφανιση ειναι η λαμπα του γραφειου (η κλασικη 11w sillvania που εχουμε ολοι!) εκανα κατι παρομιο με τον posidon αλλα σε πιο ποντιακο τροπο. πηρα κομματακια πλακετας τα αριθμισα κ εκανα εκθεσεις σε σταθερη αποσταση 15εκ. απο την λαμπα. στα 16'-18' περιπου ηταν καλα!(βαζω διπλο τζαμι) οσο για τον ηλιο sqoum μαλον το βαζεις φατσα στο ηλιο γιατι στην αντιλια(σκια αλλα να εχει πολυ φως) θελει περιπου 20' απ'οσο δοκιμασα. (ο αλλος που ειχα διαβασει ελεγε 3'-4' σε αντιλια-κοτσανα!)
καυστικο νατριο ειναι υδροξιδιο του νατριου(ποτασα-καυστικο νατριο) την ιδια δουλια κανει κ το υδροξιδιο του καλιου(καυστικη ποτασα-καυστικο καλιο)αλλα πιο γριγορα σε αποθικη χημεικων η σε παντοπολειο λογικα ειναι πολυ πιο φτυνη οχι 3Ε για 1.5λιτρο!
για την αποχαλκωση με 3χλωριουχο σηδιρο κατι εκανα λαθος παλι κ μου τη εφαγε ανομιομορφα κ δοκιμασα με οξεα κ το πετηχα!
ολο το κολπο ομως ειναι στην απομακρινση του φωτο ευεσθητου οπως ειπε κ ο αντωνης θελει ελαφρι τριψιμο με το δαχτιλο
θα ανεβασω καπια στιγμη τα αποτελεσματα μου αλλα δεν εχω ουτε ψιφιακι ουτε χρονο τωρα λογο εξεταστικης θα ψαξω να βρω κ ammonium persulphate!

----------


## NUKE

Ρε παιδια εγω εχω μια λαμπα υδραργυρου 150W νομιζω.Γεια ποση ωρα να το εκθετω σε αυτο?
Χθες εκανα 2 δοκιμες και οταν το εβαλα στο οξυ δν μου εφαγε τιποτα.Και μετα κανω λιγο ακομα δυαλυμα και μου εφαγε ολη την πλακετα.

----------


## Posidon

Ότι και να σου πούμε για τον χρόνο θα είναι λάθος, μόνο με δοκιμές στις συνθήκες σου θα μπορέσεις να τον βρεις, προσπάθησε να κανείς τις δοκιμές που περιέγραψα ποιο πάνω ή τις δοκιμές που έκανε ο φίλος tnt_tuner.

----------


## tnt_tuner

κοιτα να ειναι και το διαλυμα της αποχαλκωσης σωστο(δοκιμασετο με κομματακια αχριστης πλακετας-προσεξε:πρεπει να εχεις βγαλει το φοτοευεσθητο εντελως με λιγο διαλιτικο νιτρου, ακετονη η οτι τετοιο βρεις) να αποχαλκωνεται δηλαδη με ενα νορμαλ ρυθμο. και μετα δοκιμασε οπως λεγαμε για να βρεις τον χρονο εκθεσης(παντα σε ιδιες συνθικες οπως ειπε κ ο posidon)αποσταση λαμπας-πλακετας, τζαμια, κ οτι αλλο μπορει να επιρεασει. παντα ομως να ζεστενεις την λαμπα αρκετη ωρα για να ερθει σε θερμοκρασια λειτουργιας

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπονξ, το βρηκα το προβλημα μου.ΗΤαν η καυστικη σοδα.Πηρα καινουργια και τα χημικα μου καναν αποχαλκωση μεσα σε 10 δευτερα.Απλα να πω οτι τωρα εκτυπωνω με εναν καινουργιο εκτυπωτη σε κανονικο χαρτι και παω σε ενα φωτοτυπαδικο και μου φτιαχνουν φωτοτυπιες σε διαφανειες.

Απλα να πω οτι επειδη αυτο το φορουμ δημιουργηθηκε απο μενα γιατι ειχα προβληματα και τωρα ληθηκαν οτι σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για τις πολυτιμες πληροφοριες.

----------

